# حماية حاسوبك من العبث عند تركه مفتوحا



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*برنامج TouchLocker 1.03

تجميد الفأرة والكيبورد عند تركك الحاسوب .. حماية من العبث فيه*



*برنامج TouchLocker عندما تضطر إلى ترك جهازك أثناء العمل لفترة بسيطة قد يقوم أحد ما بالعبث فيه ، مع هذا البرنامج يمكنك التغلب على هذه المشكلة من خلال هذا البرنامج ، حيث يقوم بتجميد عمل الفارة ولوحة المفاتيح من خلال أزرار تحددها أنت ، ويمكنك أيضاً العودة إلى وضع التشغيل من خلال أزرار تحددها أيضاً .. يعمل مع Win98, ME, NT 3.x, NT 4.x, XP, 2000 
*









*:: لتحميـــل البرنامـــــج ::*
*
من هنـــــــــا

أو

**من هنـــــــــا

أو

**من هنـــــــــا*

||.||
*:": ماتحرمونا من الردود والتقييم :": *

​


----------



## حمورابي (8 يونيو 2010)

*تحية
تم التحميل . 
شكراً *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يونيو 2010)

*برنامج جميل ومهم

تسلم ايديكي اني بل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *تحية*
> *تم التحميل . *
> *شكراً *


ميرسي كثثير للمرور
لكن 
اخي من نفس الموقع
شكراااً


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *برنامج جميل ومهم​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي اني بل*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 

ميرسي للمرور 
ربنااا يبااركك


----------

